# Cut outs in hood for filter



## seaecho

This is going to sound so newbie-ish but hey. . . I'm new to fish tanks, lol. I am in the process of setting up my new 55 gal. I have the thoroughly washed pea pebbles in and the decorations, caves, etc. All I need to do now is get some live plants. And, of course, cycle the tank.

The hood has those cut-outs in the hood for the filter. I have the filter where I want it, and the heater, which is a PITA, as its so tall I have to have it at an angle on the far end of the tank. That way it doesn't show up so much as if I had it on the back wall of the tank. 

My question is, how do I get the cut-outs . . . *out? * LOL Do I just force them by pulling them up and down until they break out, or is there a better way? They seem to be in there pretty solid. See. . . told ya I was a newbie! Thanks!


----------



## Chris85

I ran into the same problem with my Aqueon hood. I thought if I forced them out I would just crack the whole hood. I ended up using kitchen shears to start the break, then just bent back and forth until it finally broke free.


----------



## jrman83

They will just break out. Sheet metal shears work great.


----------



## seaecho

Chris, I was afraid of breaking the hood too! My husband got up from his nap and used a utility knife (or box cutter, depending on where you live, lol). They came off fairly easily, but the hood that covers the lights fits SO TIGHT up against the filter. Talk about squished. My two smaller tanks each have a bit of space in between, but not that one! I'll have to take the whole lid off that side of the tank just to adjust the heater, too. Its nice to have the part that opens in front to feed, but the design on these Top Fin jobbers leaves a bit to be desired. I only got that brand because it was on sale. My others are Marineland, and I like them much better. I got a Marineland Bio-Wheel 350 filter, which I like. The filter it came with I didn't care for at all. I'm comfortable with the Bio-Wheels. I'm sending the Eheim Jager 300wt heater back, as its just too darn long, and the suction cups weren't holding it on, and the end of it kept ending up on the substrate. I know that's a no-no. So I'm going to use the 200wt. no-name heater the kit came with. I hear they are crap, but by the time the weather starts cooling down in the fall, I can buy a 250wt Jager that will only be 17" tall and it'll fit. This 300wt is 20" tall! Its a monster! Thanks you guys!


----------

